# Road bike rental in Valencia, Spain



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Are there any? I haven't been able to find one so far. 

Thanks!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

At this point I'm concluding that no such thing exists here despite the fact that I see people on road bikes all over the place.
There is a decent bike shop called Bicicletas Belga located here in case anyone is ever looking for one:
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=belga+bicicletas&ie=UTF-8&ei=E0SuUa39Ho2WhQedkoHwAg&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAg

Their website:
Bicicletas Belga


----------

